# Urgent help needed. Translucent wet like spots forming rapidly



## Jeff O (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi everyone 

I’m having a lot of frustration with my Paph collection. I have around 100 plants in a small outdoor greenhouse (about 30 seedlings) 

I recently moved to a new apartment and within days started to notice a few different things. A couple of my plants started to develop a soft brown spot that would rapidly spread. I cut away a lot of tissue on these plants and sprayed with Physan20 and coated areas in cinnamon.

I very seldom come across issues however I would definitely consider myself a novice grower. The issue I am now experiencing is this translucent (almost transparent) wet like spots on several plants (always happens on the good ones!) 

I have 2 seedlings of Paph. gigantifolium presenting with this issue and one medium sized (not quite flowering sized) plant of Paph. glanduliferum. The best way I can describe how this looks in person is just a translucent water Like spots. I believe it is spreading on one of the gigantifolium seedlings rapidly.

I am in New Zealand so a lot of these species paphs are not replaceable and very expensive. I don’t want to start spraying chemicals and “Treating” issues when I am clueless as to what the issue is.


I would greatly appreciate any insight on how I can go about treating this. Any type of help is greatly appreciated. Thank you guys.


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2022)

It is Erwina. The smallest seedling is probably already a goner. 

You need to cut out the infected leaves immediately before it spreads to the crown. Sterilize tool between plants. Dust the cuts with cinnamon.

Then add air circulation and look at cultural conditions.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 24, 2022)

You can try get ahead of this by spraying with 3% hydrogen peroxide or dilute bleach-water. 

Also, start supplementing with epson salt (magnesium sulfate). Magnesium is needed for the plant immune response. Could be the plants have a nutrient deficiency and that is why they are more susceptible. Time to time I sprinkle a few grains into the crown of my plants. But in my experience, once a plant begins to show symptoms of rot, like this, even if you can stop it it will reoccur and reoccur... An infected plant seems to remain an infected plant.


----------

